# Sportler helfen Katastrophenopfern - Wir Biker auch?



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2005)

Ich habe soeben folgende Mail bekommen:




> Sportler helfen Katastrophenopfern
> 
> Das Seebeben und die verheerende Flutwelle am 26.12.2004 forderten bis zum heutigen Tage ca. 130.000 Todesopfer. Experten schätzen, dass diese Zahl noch steigen wird. Aufgrund der zusammengebrochenen Infrastruktur der südasiatischen Länder steht zu befürchten, dass mehr als doppelt so viele Menschen an den dramatischen Folgen von Wassermangel, Hunger und Hygieneproblemen sterben werden. Die meisten Todesopfer werden Kinder sein.
> 
> Wir können helfen!





> Am 23.01.2005 lädt der TV Roetgen alle Lauf- und Radsportbegeisterten zu einem Spenden - Trainings - Lauf (Fahrt) ein. Start ist um 11.00 Uhr in Roetgen an der TV Turnhalle an der Rosentalstraße. Dort besteht auch die Möglichkeit sich zu duschen und umzukleiden.
> 
> Gegen ein Startgeld von 5  pro Person kann jeder, bei einem lockeren Trainingslauf über 17 km, 13 km oder 10 km - je nach Laufstärke -, mit Gleichgesinnten trainieren und sich austauschen. Auch für Nordic-Walker, *Mountainbiker *und Kinder (Kids natürlich kostenfrei) werden Trainingseinheiten angeboten. Nach dem Lauf wird ein Imbiss vorgehalten und man kann sich über die kommende Saison im Clubheim des TV Roetgen unterhalten.
> 
> ...


 *[font="][/font]*​       Wäre das was für uns?

      Wir könnten das mit einer Venntour mit rpo35 verbinden. 17km sind mir ein bissle kurz . Ansonsten laufe ich dort die 10km!

      Grüüüße


----------



## IGGY (5. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe soeben folgende Mail bekommen:
> 
> *[font="][/font]*​       Wäre das was für uns?
> 
> ...


Da bin ich dabei. Aber lieber eine Tour durchs Venn und dann da die 17km!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (5. Januar 2005)

Nach ein Paar Umfragen sieht es so aus, das sich einige Omerbacher auch beteiligen werden.

Wie es im ganzen nachher aussieht kann ja immer noch abgeklärt werden.
Nur laufen ist nicht unbedingt mein Dingen!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2005)

Nabend Leute,

ich schwächel zwar momentan ein wenig in "Vereins-Dingen"...aber hier kann ich mich wohl kaum raustun...  
Setze mich morgen noch mit dem Verein in Verbindung und biete mich hiermit als Guide für eine geführte Tour an !
Auf Euch kann ich mich eh blind verlassen; ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden...wir müssen dann hier kräftig die Werbetromel rühren !!  

Danke für den Schubs René...die Mail hab ich heute morgen auch bekommen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Setze mich morgen noch mit dem Verein in Verbindung und biete mich hiermit als Guide für eine geführte Tour an !


 Das ist ein Wort!
 Wäre superklasse, wenn die dank deiner Unterstützung eine längere MTB Route (ca.40-50km) anbieten würden.
 Mitfahren können wir ja auf jeden Fall. Wir gestallten dann gegebenfalls unsere private Tour davor oder danach.

 Also Laufen tue ich dann nicht. Es wird natürlich gebiket


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Januar 2005)

@ XCRacer,
gute Idee! Kannst du mir die e-mail im Original zukommen lassen? Ich würde dann einen Newsletter erstellen und ihn durch unseren Verteiler jagen. So würden wir eine Menge Leute erreichen.
@rpo35
Vielleicht kannst du mir auch noch ein paar technische Daten zu der Venn-Tour durchgeben (Start, Dauer, hm, km) und wie weit Roetgen von Köln entfernt ist.

Ciaoi
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2005)

Guten morgen,

@Stefan: Lass mich erstmal mit dem Verein sprechen; Details können wir danach klären. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mit 3 Guides und verschiedenen Levels planen. Ich melde schon rechtzeitig !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

alles geklärt...  und jetzt tragt Euch bitte in Scharen hier ein !!

Zu den Fakten:
1. Jeder Teilnehmer übergibt mir vor Abfahrt seinen Spendenanteil (mindestens 5 !)
2. Die Teilnahme ist wie bei anderen Touren (z.b. der WBTS-Biker) auf eigene Gefahr !
3. Fahrer/innen ohne Helm sind bei uns nicht gerne gesehen.  

Nach der Tour fahren wir alle gemeinsam zum Clubheim des TV-Roetgen und übergeben dort unsere Spende. Dass es dort Duschmöglichkeiten, Imbiss usw...gibt, habt ihr sicher schon gelesen !
Eine Wegbeschreibung findet ihr hier

Zur Strecke: ca. 40km bei etwa 500hm überwiegend Forstwege. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl, gibts auch Alternativstrecken.

Also; macht kräftig Werbung und tragt Euch ein und für Neuigkeiten immer schön hier vorbeischauen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

genial Leute...weiter so...schon 6 Mitfahrer !!!...  

Übrigens: Für die Gäste, die sich dafür nicht extra im Forum registrieren möchten: Geht auf meine Homepage (Adresse/Link siehe meine Signatur) und schreibt mir eine Mail !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (7. Januar 2005)

Das klingt super! Ich hab mich auch eingetragen und werde für diesen Anlass auch mal meinen Schönwetter-Vorsatz vergessen. Solange mir nix WIRKLICH WICHTIGES in die Quere kommt, könnt ihr mit mir rechnen!


----------



## redrace (7. Januar 2005)

HUHU

An dem Termin bin ich Ski fahren im Franzosenland, so lange mein Knie hält!! Schade eigentlich, denn die Idee finde ich Super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ein paar Neuigkeiten:

Stefan_SIT hat die Aktion bei http://www.sportsinteam.de/ veröffentlicht

Die Prattdreivers aus Ostbelgien sind informiert und unseren Freunden vom SV Einruhr/Erkensruhr habe ich ebenfalls eine Mail geschickt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. Januar 2005)

Wow...wir haben einen Teilnehmer aus Mehring an der Mosel ! Das liegt, glaube ich, noch hinter Koblenz...  

Herzlich willkommen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Coffee (7. Januar 2005)

hallo ihr,

 toll was ihr so auf die beine stellt. udn irgendwie würde ich mich gerne beteilligen. mitfahren kann ich nicht. ABER ich werde RPO ein päckchen schicken '(ja hiermit fordere ich dich auf, mir deine postadresse zu senden) und in diesem paket ist etwas drin, was RPO in meinem auftrag an diesem tag zu diesem event unter allen teilnehmern von hier versteigern soll. 

der ersteigerte betrag fließt dann zu 100 % mit in die Spendenkasse. 

Also macht was draus.


P.S. rpo, los her mit der adii, damit ich es noch morgen verschicken kann.

grüße coffee


----------



## rpo35 (7. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr,
> 
> toll was ihr so auf die beine stellt. udn irgendwie würde ich mich gerne beteilligen. mitfahren kann ich nicht. ABER ich werde RPO ein päckchen schicken '(ja hiermit fordere ich dich auf, mir deine postadresse zu senden) und in diesem paket ist etwas drin, was RPO in meinem auftrag an diesem tag zu diesem event unter allen teilnehmern von hier versteigern soll.
> 
> ...



Die Frau ist der Wahnsinn...  [email protected]: hast gleich PM...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Coffee (8. Januar 2005)

so, päckchen ist bereits verpackt und die briefmarke schon drauf. so kann ich es noch vor meinen urlaub abschciken. es ist etwas von radler für radler ;-) etwas mit charakter und geschichte. es ist alt und doch modern  es ist nützlich man kann es aber auch nur anschauen.

also ich hoffe ihr steigert dann alle kräftig mit. ich habe rpo noch einige hinweise per brief in das päckchen gelegt.

Startpreis beim versteigern sollte 1 Euro sein. udn ich hoffe das ihr kräftig mitsteigert.


grüße coffee


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ...es ist etwas von radler für radler ;-) etwas mit charakter und geschichte. es ist alt und doch modern  es ist nützlich man kann es aber auch nur anschauen...



Guten Morgen,

ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen...  ...und nochmals vielen Dank @Coffee !! Und jetzt husch, husch...in Deinen wohlverdienten Skiurlaub !  

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredegar (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo! Ich grüße alle, die sich an dieser tollen Aktion beteiligen und ich freue mich schon auf den 23.01. und hoffe, ich kann euer Tempo halten.
Ich bike erst seit ca. 6 Monaten aber egal, für den guten Zweck lote ich mal meine Grenzen aus. Die Höhenmeter werden für mich wohl kein Problem sein, eher das Tempo.
Also werde ich mich am 23.01. pünktlich um 07:30 Uhr auf den Weg zu euch machen.

Bis dahin, schöne Grüße von der Mosel!!


----------



## rpo35 (8. Januar 2005)

Fredegar schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hoffe, ich kann euer Tempo halten.
> Ich bike erst seit ca. 6 Monaten aber egal, für den guten Zweck lote ich mal meine Grenzen aus. Die Höhenmeter werden für mich wohl kein Problem sein, eher das Tempo...



@Fredegar: An dem Tag geht's sicher nicht ums Tempo und wir bleiben alle zusammen !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2005)

Ich habe den 23.01. unter den "anstehenden Terminen" ganz unten unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/ eingetragen (Auf das Kalenderblatt klicken).


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

Nabend Leute,

das schläft mir doch nicht ein hier !?
Folgende Nachricht kam eben vom TV-Roetgen per Mail:

_Hallo Ralph,
das Startgeld und der gesamte Erlös aus dieser Veranstaltung geht an das DRK.
Die Ortsgruppe Roetgen ist auch selber vor Ort, wie auch beim Rakkeschlauf und allen anderen Vereinsveranstaltungen (Sanitätsdienst, Betreuung der Läufer und Biker usw.)
Gruß Margit_

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## La Bruja (10. Januar 2005)

hi ralph
hängt schon seit tagen im lokal aus
ist doch klar
wir haben auch schon feedback
wir sind natürlich auch dabei (vielleicht auf unserem tandem  )
bis dann


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> hi ralph
> hängt schon seit tagen im lokal aus
> ist doch klar
> wir haben auch schon feedback
> ...



Ach ihr seid einfach super...  ; dann trag dich mal schön ein...sieht einfach besser aus..  
Kommt ihr denn zum Bahnhof oder direkt zum Clubheim ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## La Bruja (10. Januar 2005)

brav eingetragen  
unsere zeit ist sowieso superknapp
wir kommen zum clubheim
sind wir eine gruppe 
hab gehört es ist nur die strecke vom rakkeschlauf genemigt


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> hab gehört es ist nur die strecke vom rakkeschlauf genemigt



Deswegen habe ich geschrieben, dass meine Tour durch's Venn nicht vom TV organisiert ist !...Wäre schön, wenn ihr bei uns mitfahrt.
Ich warte noch auf ein paar Details. Evtl. fahren wir bis zur Verpflegung am Vorbecken mit und biegen dann ab. Es kommen doch einige Leute von weiter weg; denen muß ich schon was bieten...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## La Bruja (10. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich geschrieben, dass meine Tour durch's Venn nicht vom TV organisiert ist !...Wäre schön, wenn ihr bei uns mitfahrt.
> Ich warte noch auf ein paar Details. Evtl. fahren wir bis zur Verpflegung am Vorbecken mit und biegen dann ab. Es kommen doch einige Leute von weiter weg; denen muß ich schon was bieten...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



hast du recht, das wär was knapp
haupsache alle spenden schön - schöne radtour ist der bonus


----------



## rpo35 (10. Januar 2005)

La Bruja schrieb:
			
		

> ...schöne radtour ist der bonus



so isses ! Und für alle, die hier reinschauen: Ich habe ja bereits im Termin erwähnt "Alternative möglich". Wir schaun mal; es hängt vor allem von der Teilnehmerzahl ab, aber mit ich sag mal über 50 Bikern Sonntags über den Hasselbachgraben; das muß nicht sein.
Auch wenn die Tour durch's Venn technisch recht langweilig sein mag, landschaftlich ist das ein Traum !
Aber wie gesagt, ich würde sagen, das entscheiden wir spontan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (11. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> so isses ! , aber mit ich sag mal über 50 Bikern Sonntags über den Hasselbachgraben; das muß nicht sein.


...da hast du vollkommen recht. den graben schön pflegen für die touren im sommer   
werde die infos zur veranstaltung heute noch bei der LG Stolberg aushängen.
Knax


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es kommen doch einige Leute von weiter weg; denen muß ich schon was bieten...
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Ich bitte darum ...


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte darum ...



Also entweder 40-50km (je nachdem, wo wir uns von den anderen trennen) Forstwege durchs Hohe Venn oder, je nach Teilnehmerzahl, "einsauen" über Norwanderweg vom Feinsten...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Hast Du schon Resonanz ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ps: Hast Du schon Resonanz ? ...


Nein, nicht wirklich. Ich werbe in meinen Spinningstunden auch noch dafür, aber die Entfernung wird sicher dazu beitragen, das die SIT-geworbene Teilnehmerzahl übersichtlich bleibt. Vielleicht sehe ich das aber auch zu pessimistisch und du mußt dir ein paar Co-Guides anlernen.    

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Maratona (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo!! 
das, dass mit dem Eintragen so schnell   geht hab ich nicht gewußt, aber nun!! ich werde dabei sein , [  hoffe nicht schon wieder als einziges Mädchen so langsam bin ich es leid  ] 



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommen doch einige Leute von weiter weg; denen muß ich schon was bieten...


Und wie ich denn von Untereschbach bis zu Euch komme wird mir bestimmt Stefan sagen 

Gruß aus Berlin
die Große


----------



## IGGY (11. Januar 2005)

Wow jemand aus Berlin


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2005)

@Große: Schön, dass Du dabei bist !!  ...ich garantiere Dir, dass Du spätestens ab dem gemeinsamen Start mit den TV-lern nicht das einzige Mädel bist...  ...übrigens hab ich eben auch 90min. auf meinem Spinner gesessen.

@IGGY: Untereschbach dürfte Köln sein...   ...sollen wir danach direkt für Dich noch was sammeln ?...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: 19


----------



## schroeti (11. Januar 2005)

er meinte CHARLOTTENBURG (schau mal unter ihr Bild)


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2005)

schroeti schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte CHARLOTTENBURG (schau mal unter ihr Bild)



Jaja; er wird halt auch nicht jünger...  und jetzt husch, husch eintragen lieber schroeti...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2005)

@schroeti: Der Link in Deiner Sig...der kommt mir bekannt vor. Kann es sein, dass der Link bei KUHJAND selbst erst seit gestern funktioniert ?...


----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2005)

Aehm! Wer ist denn jetzt hier blind? Steht da nicht in Ihrem Thread " Gruß aus Berlin "??????
Wer ist den hier alt?


----------



## XCRacer (12. Januar 2005)

Berlin bei Köln, du Nase!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm! Wer ist denn jetzt hier blind? Steht da nicht in Ihrem Thread " Gruß aus Berlin "??????
> Wer ist den hier alt?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...  :



			
				die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ich denn von Untereschbach bis zu Euch komme wird mir bestimmt Stefan sagen



Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!
> das, dass mit dem Eintragen so schnell   geht hab ich nicht gewußt, aber nun!! ich werde dabei sein , [  hoffe nicht schon wieder als einziges Mädchen so langsam bin ich es leid  ]
> Und wie ich denn von Untereschbach bis zu Euch komme wird mir bestimmt Stefan sagen
> Gruß aus Berlin
> die Große


Hallo Susann,
schön, dass du dabei bist! Eine Berliner Teilnehmerin macht die Sache irgendwie "international".   
Wir werden versuchen, Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden. Melde dich einfach ein, zwei Tage vorher bei uns. Haben H & H nicht auch Interesse?

Stefan


----------



## Maratona (12. Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen @ alle
um dem Verständniss auf die Sprünge zu helfen
ich habe Freunde in Untereschbach weil mein MTB intensives leben mit Stefan und dem Gardasee angafangen hat..
Ich kann mich von den Sauerländern nicht trennen darum führen mich meine Wege immer wieder da hin..



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Große: Schön, dass Du dabei bist !!  ...ich garantiere Dir, dass Du spätestens ab dem gemeinsamen Start mit den TV-lern nicht das einzige Mädel bist...  ...übrigens hab ich eben auch 90min. auf meinem Spinner gesessen.


zum ersten bin ich froh für die info
und zum zweiten habe ich meinen Spinner gerade in ein Studio gestellt zwecks gebrauchsgegenstand

ich freu mich 
bis bald

Die Große


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maratona (12. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Susann,
> schön, dass du dabei bist! Eine Berliner Teilnehmerin macht die Sache irgendwie "international".


ich hoffe die Tour wird etwas länger als 17 KM der weg soll sich lohnen und aus Berlin bin ich verwöhnt sicherlich nicht mit HM aber dafür mit KM.

H & Hhaben in Ihrem Haus noch ne mänge zu tun aber frag doch einfach mal???
was ist denn mit Wogru und denn anderen?????

Gruß
Die Große


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich kann mich von den Sauerländern nicht trennen darum führen mich meine Wege immer wieder da hin ...


SAUERLÄNDER?????   
Ihr Berliner nehmt's da ja vielleicht nicht so genau und Vieles auf dieser Welt ist relativ, aber die Gegend, in die du immer mal wieder fährst und wo H&H wohnen, ist das BERGISCHE LAND!!! Berlin liegt ja auch nicht am Ural, oder?  
Diese Berliner - ts, ts, ts ...


----------



## Maratona (12. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> SAUERLÄNDER?????
> Ihr Berliner nehmt's da ja vielleicht nicht so genau und Vieles auf dieser Welt ist relativ, aber die Gegend, in die du immer mal wieder fährst und wo H&H wohnen, ist das BERGISCHE LAND!!! Berlin liegt ja auch nicht am Ural, oder?
> Diese Berliner - ts, ts, ts ...


    
ich hab euch trotzdem lieb

sorry esist mir in dem moment aufgefallen als ich auf abschicken geklickt hab....
und weiter oben im geschehen ist mir ein  posting in die augen gesrungen wo es heißt es werden 40-50 km soviel zu Thema blind
ich brauch auch ne spende für eine neue brille


----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2005)

HUHU

Ich bin zwar nicht dabei, aber rpo kannst Du einer Zehner von mir dazu legen ?? Entweder bekommst Du es wieder wenn wir uns sehen oder Du mailst mir deine Bankverbindung und ich überweise Dir das Geld!!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2005)

@redrace: Klasse !! Kein Problem; mach ich auf jeden Fall !!...  Ich denke doch, dass wir uns in Kürze nochmal sehen; also warte erstmal mit der Überweisung.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

@IGGY: Haben sich bei Dir die Pratts schon gemeldet ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @IGGY: Haben sich bei Dir die Pratts schon gemeldet ?
> 
> ...


Ne. Ich denke das von denen keiner kommt.


----------



## schroeti (13. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @schroeti: Der Link in Deiner Sig...der kommt mir bekannt vor. Kann es sein, dass der Link bei KUHJAND selbst erst seit gestern funktioniert ?...


Eintragen ist nicht, ohne kommen zu können. An dem WoEnde kann ich gar nicht. 
Dennoch: schöne Idee, die Ihr da aufgegriffen habt. Bei uns macht das auch ein Verein im Ort. Eigentlich im ganzen Kreis wird etwas in dieser Hinsicht unternommen.   

Jo, der Link war/ist eine kleine Hilfeleistung für Artur gewesen, bleibt auch erst mal.


----------



## IGGY (13. Januar 2005)

@rpo35 folgende Mail habe ich von Mio dem Guide der Pratts bekommen!

Hallo ich weiß nicht. Ich habe alle angeschrieben, nur Jochen hat Interesse bekundet, aber meistens wird das Donnerstags Abends an der Theke besprochen.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

es werden stetig mehr...22 Teilnehmer haben wir bereits !  

@René: Einige Teilnehmer schreien förmlich nach möglichst vielen Singletrails. Damit wir ein Gefühl dafür bekommen: Kannst Du dem Thread eine Umfrage hinzufügen ? 1. Hohes Venn (Forstwege), 2. Singletrails (ca. 35-40%)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (13. Januar 2005)

Die Umfrage findet ihr gaaanz oben !


----------



## Happy_User (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
 wenn Lust hat an diesem Wochenende schon einmal etwas für die Hilfe zu tun, darf gerne Kerpen für einen stärkenden Zwischenstop einplanen.







 Veranstalter ist ein Arbeitskollege von mir, dessen Freund im Krisengebiet ist und Geld für den Aufbau benötigt. Geboten wird an dieser Stelle eine Kunstausstellung, Basar und natürlich Kaffee und Kuchen. 

 Grüße 

  Holger


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

nochmal schnell zum Thema "Umfrage":
Damit uns hier die Leute nicht abspringen...es wurde ja bereits für die Forstweg-Variante gestimmt.

Das hätte zur Folge, dass wir uns splitten müssten, was mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gefällt. Also fahren wir alle gemeinsam wie geplant durch's Hohe Venn.

Sorry für die Verwirrungen; aber die Trails laufen uns ja nicht weg...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Danke für den Hinweis Stefan !


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eben ein bessers Bild zur Wegbeschreibung abgelegt...klickt ihr hier...Text wie gehabt in der Bildbeschreibung (unter dem Bild)...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätte zur Folge, dass wir uns splitten müssten, was mir ehrlich gesagt nicht gefällt. Also fahren wir alle gemeinsam wie geplant durch's Hohe Venn.



Find ich gut Ralph, das du bei der Runde in's Hohe Venn geblieben bist. So kann man in Ruhe die Landschaft geniessen und auch mal ein wenig klönen.


----------



## derMichi (15. Januar 2005)

Seit heute läuft mein Rädchen wieder (firebike sei dank) und ich freu mich auch mal ´ne Tour mitzumachen. Hoffe mal, dass es nicht zu brutal wird, aber es soll ja nicht in ner Bestzeit ausarten. 
Bin gespannt, den ein oder anderen den man nur vom "Nick" kennt mal persönlich kennenzulernen. 

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass wir mit sonnigem Wetter gesegnet werden


----------



## IGGY (15. Januar 2005)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute läuft mein Rädchen wieder (firebike sei dank) und ich freu mich auch mal ´ne Tour mitzumachen. Hoffe mal, dass es nicht zu brutal wird, aber es soll ja nicht in ner Bestzeit ausarten.
> Bin gespannt, den ein oder anderen den man nur vom "Nick" kennt mal persönlich kennenzulernen.
> 
> Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass wir mit sonnigem Wetter gesegnet werden


Komm doch Morgen schonmal mit! Wird bestimmt eine tolle Tour bei geilem Wetter


----------



## talybont (15. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich gut Ralph, das du bei der Runde in's Hohe Venn geblieben bist. So kann man in Ruhe die Landschaft geniessen und auch mal ein wenig klönen.


...und alte Bekannte aus der Heimat wiedersehen  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (17. Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen,

es ist vollbracht...unsere Aktion ist auf der Startseite veröffentlicht !  
Hier geht's zum Thread...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 ...soeben hat sich mit Pfeffe der 30. Teilnehmer eingetragen. Ich denke schon, das wir somit auf insgesamt mindestens 50 Biker/innen kommen.

Heute abend gibt's noch ein Abstimmungsgespräch zu den Abläufen; evtl. Infos für Euch werde ich dann hier posten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (18. Januar 2005)

Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin wieder fit


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin wieder fit



Das hoffe ich auch für Dich !!
Übrigens: Für's Wochenende ist Schnee gemeldet; eine Tour durch's Hohe Venn ist bei 5-10cm Neuschnee ein absoluter Traum...  
Aber bitte schön warm anziehen   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hoffe ich auch für Dich !!
> Übrigens: Für's Wochenende ist Schnee gemeldet; eine Tour durch's Hohe Venn ist bei 5-10cm Neuschnee ein absoluter Traum...
> Aber bitte schön warm anziehen
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Schnee? Coooool!


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee? Coooool!



Mal schnell so aus dem Fenster...es hat heute schon angefangen...


----------



## Cheng (18. Januar 2005)

Hy Ralph,

wie wäre es mit ein paar Konservierungsmitteln. Damit der Schnee länger hält!  

Sieht ja für Sonntag gar nicht so schlecht aus, wenn man sich die Prognose anschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

ohne Scherz; 5-10cm wären perfekt !!
Eine ganz wichtige Info noch von der Besprechung heute:

Der Ausklang der Veranstaltung findet unter anderem in der Sporthalle des TV statt. Die Halle darf keinesfalls mit völlig verdrecktem Schuhwerk und tunlichst nicht mit Klickis betreten werden !!!!!!!!!

Bis spätestens Samstag Mittag informiere ich Euch hier letztmalig über den Ablauf vom Treffpunkt bis zum Start.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. Januar 2005)

Ich bin dabei   Nr. 31

Cu Georg


----------



## IGGY (20. Januar 2005)

Leider nur noch 32
Ich war Heute nochmal beim Arzt und der meinte ich dürfte die Schulter noch nicht belasten. Na super dachte ich mir   
@RPO35 wann ungefähr seit Ihr wieder zurück von der Tour um die Spende zu übergeben? Ich werde dann mal mit meiner Familie und der Frau von Kai vorbeischauen und meine Spende abgeben.


----------



## talybont (20. Januar 2005)

Ich muss auch ein Fragezeichen setzen. Ich nehme nun auch wieder ein Antibiotikum , morgen früh geht es zu Vampir zwecks Immununtersuchung etc. und der Schleimfluss nimmt kein Ende. Aber die Hoffnung habe ich noch nicht aufgegeben. Wenn Ihr langsam fahrt  ... 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2005)

@Ingo: Ich schätze mal gegen 14:00 Uhr; Du kannst mir aber auch eine PM schicken und mir den Betrag nennen, dann werf ich das schon vorher rein und Du gibts es mir später. Übrigens finde ich es äusserst schade, wenn Du nicht mitfährst. Vielleicht siehts am Samstag wieder anders aus und nicht vergessen: Wir fahren nur WAB's...

@Armin: Na dann drücke ich Dir/uns mal beide Daumen, dass es geht. Und das Tempo: Ich gehe davon aus, das es ziemlich langsam sein wird. Normal brauche ich für die Runde max. 2 Stunden. Deshalb: warm anziehen...  

Ich schreibe gleich nochmal die wichtigsten Punkte zum Anlauf hier rein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

da ich davon ausgehe, dass es keine Änderungen zum Ablauf mehr geben wird; jetzt nochmal für alle zum mitmeißeln...  :

Achja...vorab: An alle, die fit sind, also nicht kränkeln: Die Wetterprognosen sind so wackelig wie immer und deshalb ein Apell an alle gesunden Ferkel(innen) unter uns; wir haben schon soviele Touren bei Mistwetter überstanden, da kommt es auf die eine nicht mehr an  .
So, jetzt zum Ablauf:

10:30 Treffpunkt am Bahnhof; spätestens 10:50 Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt. Dazwischen kassiere ich die Startgelder in meiner wunderschönen Sparsau...  ...ein Bildchen vor dem Start muß natürlich auch sein. Da ich vor Abfahrt den Gesamtbetrag zählen bzw. wissen will, bitte ich um möglichst pünktliches Erscheinen ! Besser zu früh als zu spät; ich bin ab 10:15 da !

10:50 Abfahrt zum gemeinsamen Start (dort werden hoffentlich noch viele Biker zu uns stoßen...  ) an der Turnhalle; dort werde ich das Schweinchen schon abgeben. Nach kurzem Anfangspallaver werden wir Biker wohl als erste starten und am Todt (auf der Karte zu finden) biegen wir ab in Richtung Bundestrasse, um möglichst schnell auf die andere Seite in Richtung Venn fahren zu können.

13:30-14:00 Rückkehr...wir sollten zunächst alle zu unseren PKW's zurückkehren, Bikes verstauen usw...Es gibt zwar Duschmöglichkeiten beim TV, aber ich stelle mir das ziemlich chaotisch vor mit den ganzen Läufern. Bei unseren Touren haben wir das ja auch nicht; also, Bike ins Auto, bischen umziehen, grob reinigen, Turnschuhe an und ab zum Clubheim (am Start). Wer trotzdem duschen möchte, kann das natürlich gerne tun, es ist aber unbedingt darauf zu achten, dass wir die Halle nicht mit verdreckten Schuhen und schon garnicht mit Klicks betreten dürfen !!

Beim Ausklang im Clubheim gibt es, soweit ich weiß, Suppe, Getränke usw...ich glaube alles für 1...kann auch 1,5 sein...

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein...also kommt zahlreich und seis nicht zimperlich !!...  

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2005)

So Leute,

da die endgültigen Fakten und Termine jetzt feststehen, ein Angebot an alle Teilnehmer aus Eschweiler. Um auch pünktlich zu erscheinen und sich vor Ort noch in Ruhe vorbereiten zu können, starten Nieres und ich am Sonntag gegen halb 10 Uhr. Wer will kann sich mit uns am Real-Parkplatz treffen, direkt gegenüber vom Dansk-Möbelhaus. Wer Interesse hat das wir zusammen fahren soll sich bitte melden, wir werden dann bis ca. 9:40 Uhr dort warten. 

Ich freue mich auf eine schöne ruhige Tour im Schnee, viele Teilnehmer und eine Große Spende für Sache!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Januar 2005)

Cheng schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir werden dann bis ca. 10:40 Uhr dort warten...



ähm...evtl. 09:40 ?...


----------



## Cheng (20. Januar 2005)

Natürlich hast Du Recht Ralph, wollte keine Stunde dort warten. Ist schon geändert!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,
vielleicht kannst du die (Boden-)Verhältnisse, die wir morgen antreffen werden, hier schon mal "streuen". Sprich: Ist es weiß im Hohen Venn oder wird's von unten eher schmutzig werden? 
Ich meine, ist jetzt nicht wirklich wichtig, aber "weiß" würde die Vorfreude doch beträchtlich steigern ...   

Hier ein Wetterbericht des Deutschen Wetterdienstes mit der Vorhersage für Nordrhein-Westfalen für Samstag bis Sonntag, ausgegeben am Freitag, 21.01.05, 10.00 Uhr
"WESTEN (Nordrhein-Westfalen)
Am Samstag gibt es bei wechselnder Bewölkung nur wenige 
Schnee- und Schneeregenschauer. Die Höchstwerte liegen bei 4 
Grad. In der Nacht sinkt die Temperatur auf minus 2 Grad. 
Straßenglätte! Der Wind aus Nordwest weht nur noch schwach bis 
mäßig. Am Sonntag kommt es bei zunehmend starker Bewölkung im 
späteren Tagesverlauf zu Schneeregen und Schneefall. Bei einem 
mäßigen bis frischen und böigen Wind aus Nordwest erreicht die 
Temperatur 3 Grad."

Ride On!

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> vielleicht kannst du die (Boden-)Verhältnisse, die wir morgen antreffen werden, hier schon mal "streuen". Sprich: Ist es weiß im Hohen Venn oder wird's von unten eher schmutzig werden? ...



Hallo Stefan,

ich schaue immer unter wetter.com plz 52159 und da es sich ständig ändert, schaut ihr besser selbst ab und zu dort vorbei. Gestern hieß es noch "Schnee erst ab Sonntag Mittag".
Besonders dreckig wird es aber trotzdem nicht, da es zu ca. 98% geschotterte Waldwege sind.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

endlich jemand der meinen Fetisch für Waldautobahnen teilt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## XCRacer (21. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> da ich davon ausgehe, dass es keine Änderungen zum Ablauf mehr geben wird; jetzt nochmal für alle zum mitmeißeln...


 Ich schaue, das ich auch schon um 10:15Uhr da bin. Bis Sonntag! Wetter ist mir egal. Ich komme auf jeden Fall!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> endlich jemand der meinen Fetisch für Waldautobahnen teilt
> 
> ...



Hi Hardy,

das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, aber für die Veranstaltung ist das schon besser so !  
@René: So kenne ich dich...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

Soeben ist folgende Mail bei mir eingetroffen:    

_Hallo Ralph,

bestell Deinen Jungs und Mädels aus dem Forum einen schönen Gruß von
mir- sie sollen noch mal zum Friseur und mit sauberen Fingernägeln
aufschlagen: Der Belgische Rundfunk wird mit einem Kamerateam vor Ort
sein und eine Reportage drehen....

Bis Sonntag
Udo_


----------



## Knax (21. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben ist folgende Mail bei mir eingetroffen:
> 
> _Hallo Ralph,
> 
> ...


...dann muss ich doch noch mein bike putzen   !
fahren wir die strecke, die wir neulich samstags gefahren sind?
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann muss ich doch noch mein bike putzen   !
> fahren wir die strecke, die wir neulich samstags gefahren sind?
> Knax



Hi Max,

bis auf eine kleine Schleife am Anfang ja; ich hoffe, es wird Dir nicht langweilig...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

Noch schnell eine Info für die Navi-Benutzer:

Bahnhofstr. in 52159 Roetgen
Diese bis zum Ende durchfahren und schon seid ihr am Ziel !

Falls dieser Link nicht geht...Wetterprognose für Sonntag derzeit: 
Wolkig, Niederschl. Risiko 40-70%, 0-2° und keine Rede mehr von Schnee...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Belgische Rundfunk wird mit einem Kamerateam vor Ort
> sein und eine Reportage drehen ...



Dürfen wir trotzdem kommen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen wir trotzdem kommen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Klar, lass halt den Helm und die Handschuhe an...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

Du meinst also, wir sollen die Gesichtsmaske wirklich zu Hause lassen   

Ok, es ist Deine Veranstaltung, Du wirst hinterher mit Klagen und Regreßansprüchen überschattet, also ist es Deine Entscheidung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

Ja Hardy, ich gehe das Risiko ein...  ...
Übrigens wieder einige Anmeldung; wir sind jetzt bei 35 !!  ...Ihr wollt ja bloß alle ins Fernsehen...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

war das eigentlich jetzt ein Gerücht oder Ernst als Du sagtest, wir würden auch zu einer noch unentdeckten Goldader fahren ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> war das eigentlich jetzt ein Gerücht oder Ernst als Du sagtest, wir würden auch zu einer noch unentdeckten Goldaber fahren ?
> 
> ...



pssst...ich darf nicht mehr als 50zig mitnehmen...


----------



## PacMan (21. Januar 2005)

Als eingefleischter Schönwetter-Biker kann ich nur sagen: Für so einen guten Zweck lohnt es sich auch, sich mal so richtig einzusauen!   Ich bin dabei, egal bei welchem Wetter! Aber ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass wir mit Schnee beglückt werden!
So, ich muss jetzt zum Frisör und danach zur Maniküre...   

@Cheng und alle aus Eschweiler: Ich komme auch zum Treffpunkt am Real Parkplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass wir mit Schnee beglückt werden!...



Ich hoffe es ! Min-Höhe 400m, Max-Höhe ca. 600m; das sollte doch reichen...aber für Simmerath (52152), was auf gut 500m liegt, meldet wetter.com dieselben Werte.


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2005)

Heute Nacht soll knackig kalt werden. Ich empfehle für die Tour morgen das hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=1761


----------



## Knax (22. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Nacht soll knackig kalt werden. Ich empfehle für die Tour morgen das hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=1761


...so was können sich nur rennrad-fahrer ausdenken!
@rpo35: ich denke mal nicht, dass es mir langweilig wird, da ich seid fast 2 wochen durchgängig auf achse bin...  
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Nacht soll knackig kalt werden. Ich empfehle für die Tour morgen das hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=1761



Nicht schlecht...  ...ich empfehle das (siehe Anlage)...


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht...  ...ich empfehle das (siehe Anlage)...


 Muuaaahhh! Quacks der Bruchpilot


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Muuaaahhh! Quacks der Bruchpilot



Muß Euch ja bei Laune halten...ab einem gewissen Alter macht einem das nix mehr, wenn andere über einen lachen...  ...Übrigens ist das die Mütze, die ich immer an habe...unterm Helm halt...


----------



## talybont (22. Januar 2005)

Na unter dem Helm sieht die aber nicht halb so schön aus  .

der für morgen früh noch die Voodoopuppe bearbeitende,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin absolut sprachlos...alleine 37 Anmeldungen hier im Forum...  
Nochmal schnell ein letztes Briefing:
Falls jemand zu spät kommt; versucht mich anzurufen, ich werde mein Handy noch eine Weile eingeschaltet lassen. Nach dem gemeinsamen Start kommen wir noch einmal an den Parkplätzen des Treffpunktes vorbei und könnten Euch einsammeln. Allerdings bleibt dazu nicht sehr viel Zeit.
Hier ein Bild, mit der ursprünglichen Variante (blau) vom Start zurück über die Bundesstraße, da wir eigentlich bis zur Schleebachbrücke fahren sollten.
Wir werden aber ziemlich sicher den direkteren Weg (weiß) nehmen, um Gefahren zu meiden.





Wenn der Start also pünktlich um 11 erfolgt, kommen wir ca. 5 Minuten später an den Parkplätzen vorbei.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Es ist ein bischen weiß draußen und ich befinde mich auf dem niedrigsten Punkt der morgigen Runde...


----------



## derMichi (22. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich bin absolut sprachlos...alleine 37 Anmeldungen hier im Forum...
> [...]
> Ps: Es ist ein bischen weiß draußen und ich befinde mich auf dem niedrigsten Punkt der morgigen Runde...



Geili, Geili, Geili!  Alleine schon, weil du dir fest vorgenommen hast 50 Leute zusammen zu bekommen wollte ich mit. Echt stark, bin sooo gespannt auf die Tour!

Würdest Du mir deine Handynr. für den Fall der Fälle per PN zukommen lassen!?


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2005)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Würdest Du mir deine Handynr. für den Fall der Fälle per PN zukommen lassen!?



0174-9410088...steht aber auch im Termin...  ...bis morgen du Öcher...  ...bist Du eigentlich in Aachen geboren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. Januar 2005)

Es wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich glatt in der früh, Glättewarnung für Aachen.


----------



## talybont (22. Januar 2005)

Da muss ich ja doch um 08:00 aufstehen 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich glatt in der früh, Glättewarnung für Aachen.



Da es für den Winterdienst in diesem Fall keine Überraschung ist, sollten sich die Auswirkungen in Grenzen halten. Es geht ja von der Autobahn bis Roetgen nur über Bundesstrassen. Ich hoffe, es wird nicht allzu chaotisch.
Ich poste gegen 8 morgen früh etwas zur aktuellen Lage.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (22. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich ja doch um 08:00 aufstehen



Ich muss doch um die uhrzeit schon fertig sein 
Na ja wir sehen uns spätestens um 10.30 Uhr.. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2005)

Hier noch etwas zum Schmunzeln...das IBC-Benefizschweinchen...


----------



## derMichi (22. Januar 2005)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass rpo35 nervös ist  

Bin übrigens in Düren geboren und lebte auch > 20 Jahre im Kreis Düren. 
Habe erst seit 2 Jährchen ein AC-Nummernschild. Wahl-Kreis-Aachener sozusagen :klenkes:


----------



## talybont (22. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch etwas zum Schmunzeln...das IBC-Benefizschweinchen...


näh wat ne süsse Sau   


Bis morgen,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2005)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass rpo35 nervös ist
> 
> Bin übrigens in Düren geboren und lebte auch > 20 Jahre im Kreis Düren.
> Habe erst seit 2 Jährchen ein AC-Nummernschild. Wahl-Kreis-Aachener sozusagen :klenkes:



Nix nervös...aus dem Alter bin ich raus...  ...und ich bin ein echter Aachener...  

@Armin: Yep; ein ganz einfaches ordinäres Sparschwein...da kommen morgen alle Nicks drauf...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Januar 2005)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass rpo35 nervös ist
> 
> Bin übrigens in Düren geboren und lebte auch > 20 Jahre im Kreis Düren.
> Habe erst seit 2 Jährchen ein AC-Nummernschild. Wahl-Kreis-Aachener sozusagen :klenkes:




So viel zum Thema Klenkes:







Ein Schnappschuß meines letztwöchigen AC-Aufenthaltes!!!


@ WBTS Biker

Super Aktion von Euch, würde ich mein Dasein noch in DN fristen, wäre ich dabei gewesen!!

Viel Erfolg und ne schöne Tour!!!

Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen,

die aktuelle Lage für die Fernfahrer...:
-1°, in der Nacht gabs keinen oder kaum Niederschlag und von dem "Weiss" ist leider nicht mehr viel übrig.

Bis später...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## derMichi (23. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> -1°, in der Nacht
> [...]
> Bis später...



Guten Morgen!

Hab mir die Basisklamotten schon angezogen, zieh die anderen 12 Teile gleich noch drüber:






Vergesst also nicht einige Spritzer Frostschutzmittelchen in die Trinkflasche zu geben. 

Bis später 

P.S.: Ne, wat is dat ne Überwindung die Freundin im warmen Bettchen liegen zu lassen um mit 38 Verrückten ´ne Tour durch die Kälte zu machen


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2005)

hallo ihr verrückten;-)


ich sitze hier im warmen home und werde euch aus dem fränkischen virtuell unterstützen. rpo hat meinen auftrag ja schon erhalten. als  ausgleich fordere ich einen ausführlichen bericht mit bilder  

so, udn nun macht was draus...ist schliesslich für einen guten zweck.


grüße coffee min. 19 - 21 grad +   


coffee


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nur ganz kurz ein Info für alle...
Das war eine fantastische Sache und ich bin völlig platt: Mit 53 Biker/innen durch die herrliche Winterlandschaft de Hohen Venn; es war einfach traumhaft. Ich habe eben noch schnell ein paar Infos für einen Pressebericht weitergeleitet und gehe jetzt erstmal etwas essen. 
Bericht und Bilder gibt's später !

Nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an alle; ihr seid einfach genial !!  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ganz wichtig: Ich würde sagen, dass min. 45 der insgesamt 53 Biker/innen von unserem Treff aus gestartet sind (sind halt nicht alle hier registriert). In unserem Nicknamenschwein + Erlös der Trikot-Versteigerung waren am Ende 550 Euro !!!!!!!!!!!!! Infos über den Gesamterlös bekomme ich noch vom TV-Roetgen.


----------



## derMichi (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich fand es auch wahnsinn, war echt ein Erlebnis, überall wo man sich hindrehte Mountainbiker. Tolle Sache und dir rpo35 ein ganz ganz großes Kompliment das du so ein dickes Ding auf die Beine gestellt hast    Man sah dir die Freude die ganze Zeit über an. 

Ich hab nur ca. 10 Bilder gemacht. Wie machen wir das am besten? Kann man die kollektiv irgendwo hinposten oder soll die jeder in sein eigenes Album laden?


----------



## talybont (23. Januar 2005)

meine Fotos stelle ich in mein Album, die drei Videos schiche ich XCRacer.

Eine geile Rund war das!!!   

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2005)

Danke an Ralph für die tolle Organisation 

Hier meine Bilder (Auf Anfrage auch in 2400x1700pix)

Video kommt später


----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2005)

1. Klasse

Einfach eine fantastische Tour bei herrlichen Bedingungen. 
Ich glaub, Ralph hat den Schnee da oben extra ankarren lassen, damit mir dieses tolle Schauspiel erleben durften.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2005)

Klenkes81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich fand es auch wahnsinn, war echt ein Erlebnis, überall wo man sich hindrehte Mountainbiker. Tolle Sache und dir rpo35 ein ganz ganz großes Kompliment das du so ein dickes Ding auf die Beine gestellt hast    Man sah dir die Freude die ganze Zeit über an.
> 
> Ich hab nur ca. 10 Bilder gemacht. Wie machen wir das am besten? Kann man die kollektiv irgendwo hinposten oder soll die jeder in sein eigenes Album laden?



Huhu,

ich würde sagen, jeder in seinem Album; die Links binde ich dann im Bericht ein. Ich fange aber erst in ca. 30 Minuten mit dem Upload an...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## talybont (23. Januar 2005)

grrr,

hey Renè, wie groß ist denn Dein Emailpostfach?  
Jedes Video hat so seine 8 MB. Da muß ich erstmal meinen 1&1 Account aktivieren, denn bei Web.de kann ich nur 4 MB.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2005)

mehr muss man nicht sagen.

nochmal mein kompliment an alle.

coffee


----------



## Knax (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
habe eben vergessen Danke zu sagen an Ralph und das organisationsteam (wer auch immer das sein mag). super tour, nette leute und leckere suppe.
sry das ich nicht länger bleiben konnte, aber mir war so was von kalt... hab immer noch steife finger!
Knax


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2005)

hallo,

ich ahbe gerade rikman angepipt ob er ein extra album im fotobereich einrichten kann. so könnte mann dann alle fotos von den teilnehmern bündeln. wäre sicher schöner.

ich gebe euch bescheit wenn ich mehr weis.

grüße coffee


----------



## Kalinka (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo an alle,

schön war es. Landschaft, Leute, Suppe...
Einen besonderen Dank nochmal an an meine Schieber und Motivatoren: Spitfire Jörg, Herr "Esprit" aus Rötgen (ich habe Dich ohne Helm, Brille und Bikeklammotten einfach nicht wiedergefunden) und zuletzt natürlich mein persönliches Leuchtmittel  Uwe.
Ich würde gerne im Sommer mal wieder das Hohe Venn durchradeln und das ganze ohne kalte Fuße genießen.
Ralph, das war prima organisiert!!!

Karin (die immer hinten fährt)


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2005)

so,

*hier das album für alle fotos* 

Sportler helfen Katastrophernopfern... 


grüße coffee


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank an Ralph für die Organisation der Tour. Das war schon etwas besonderes mit über 50 MTB'ler unterwegs zu sein.

Und hier auch der Beweis, dass wir nicht nur im Kreis gefahren sind:





Mit einem Klick kommt Ihr auf eine größere Darstellung.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeffe (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das war eine echt schöne Tour bei prima Landschaft und Leute. Danke an Ralf für die Organisation.


- pfeffe -


----------



## derMichi (23. Januar 2005)

Wann und wo kommen wir denn ins Fernsehen? 
Muss Mutti doch Bescheid sagen


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2005)

Aha...cool was sich in so kurzer Zeit tut...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@coffee: Merci für das Album...ich fang gleich an...
@klenkes: Das mit dem Fernsehen versuche ich natürlich rauszukriegen...
@Hardy: Danke für die Karte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Diejenigen, die die Bilder schon drin haben bitte verschieben...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## -courgi- (23. Januar 2005)

Auch mein Dank an die Truppe, die ausnahmslos gute Laune vermittelte!! Besonderem Dank natürlich Ralf, der es schaffte, den Haufen immer wieder zusammemn zu führen und dem der Fun ins Gesicht geschrieben stand 

Mir kam heute unterwegs der Gedanke, ob sich sowas mal im Sommer wiederholen läßt, mit 'nem anschliessendem fetten Grillfest oder sowas ! Es muß ja nicht immer der gute Zweck herhalten


----------



## GeJott (23. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen. Es ist echt genial, was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt.   
Allen Organisatoren vielen Dank für die schöne Tour durch eine super Winterlandschaft.





Gerd


----------



## Cheng (23. Januar 2005)

Hy Ralph, ich kann nur sagen:

Wahnsinn!

Superspitzenmegamässige Tour! DANKE!  



			
				-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kam heute unterwegs der Gedanke, ob sich sowas mal im Sommer wiederholen läßt, mit 'nem anschliessendem fetten Grillfest oder sowas ! Es muß ja nicht immer der gute Zweck herhalten



Wie sagten schon die alten Höhner:

Da simmer dabei........


----------



## Dirk S. (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,
war mal eine Tour der ganz anderen Art! 
Hat echt Spass gemacht!   

Danke für deine Mühe!!  

Habe nur ein paar Bilder, vielleicht kannst Du das eine oder andere
gebrauchen?    


Roetgen Spendentour


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2005)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mir kam heute unterwegs der Gedanke, ob sich sowas mal im Sommer wiederholen läßt, mit 'nem anschliessendem fetten Grillfest oder sowas ! Es muß ja nicht immer der gute Zweck herhalten



Das wäre sicher eine tolle Sache; Grillhütten gibt's hier in der Umgebung genug. Das Thema wird nicht vergessen !!

Ich bin jetzt übrigens mit dem upload der Bilder durch...  Mal sehen ob ich gleich noch einen Bericht schreibe...ich überlege noch, wo ich ihn ablege. Eigentlich gehört er genau hier hin; andererseits geht er in den Lokalen Foren nicht so unter...schaumer mal...
Ich finds klasse, dass es Euch so gut gefallen hat. Für den ein oder anderen fehlte vielleicht der technische Anspruch, aber ich finde das war gut so !  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Maratona (23. Januar 2005)

Dirk S. schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine Mühe!!
> 
> Habe nur ein paar Bilder, vielleicht kannst Du das eine oder andere
> gebrauchen?
> ...


der weg aus der Haupstadt hat sichgelohnt
wie alle sehen können hab ich das Bergtrikot ersteigert, und es soll weiter gehen .
Fast alle haben unterschrieben und mit den Unterschriften wird es weiterversteigert, der Erlös aus der daraus geht auch an die Seebebenopfer.
Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und wenn ich morgen wieder zuhause bin und an meinem PC sitze wrde ich mich auch in Berlin nochmal über die Tour ausmähren

lieben Gruß
die Große

im Sommer bin ich bestimmt mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvS (23. Januar 2005)

Kann mir nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen: Die Tour war spitze 
Hatte wirklich mit mehr braun als weiß gerechnet, aber ich war noch nie im Januar in der Gegend und bin aufs Angenehmste überrascht!
Technischen Anspruch hätte ich keinen mehr gebraucht, war mit An- und Abreise von Aachen auch so schon platt genug. 
Halt einfach eine Genusstour!

Vielen Dank für die Organisation und natürlich all die netten Leute!


----------



## talybont (23. Januar 2005)

da bin ich mal gespannt, ob Ralph alle Usernamen zusammenbekommt, die heute mit dabei waren  . Wenn ihn alle auf die Sau gepinnt haben, ist das ja einfach, aber...

CU,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich mal gespannt, ob Ralph alle Usernamen zusammenbekommt, die heute mit dabei waren  . Wenn ihn alle auf die Sau gepinnt haben, ist das ja einfach, aber...
> 
> CU,
> Armin



...die Sau ist weg...  ...ich denke, es wird schon gehen...


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2005)

Habe von Armin noch drei Videos bekommen. Morgen sendet mir Jörg noch was. Werde dann einen kleinen Film zusammen schneiden. Hab da aber Probleme mit dem MovieMaker. Muß mich jetzt erstmal in MainActor Sequenzer einarbeiten. Dauert also u.U. noch was.

  Die Fotos lade ich ebenfalls nochmal neu hoch. Anscheinend gibt's da auch Probleme...

  Gehe jetzt erstmal Geld verdienen 
  Bis morgen...


----------



## talybont (23. Januar 2005)

Der Schnappschuss hat das Zeug zum Foto des Jahres


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2005)

N´abend,

tja Ralph ich kann mich den Vorschreibern nur anschließen. Es hat einfach alles zusammen gepaßt. Leute, Tour, Wetter usw.   

Aber auch auf der kleinen Runde gab es nichts zu verschenken.
Die Augen starr nach vorne gerichtet, die Hände lässig auf dem Lenker, daß Gesicht verzieht keine Miene. In Gedanken wurde nochmals die Strecke abgefahren.  Das sind die Racer von morgen. Wen ich meine ?

Hier     Ist das nicht geil  











Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (23. Januar 2005)

Hy Leute,

habe eben einen Thraed in einem österreichichem Forum gefunden, die planen die gleiche Aktion wie wir, rechnen aber sogar mit 100 - 200 Bikern.
Habe Ihnen viel Glück für Ihre Aktion gewünscht und unseren Thraed gepostet.

Wir werden es weiter beobachten!  

Hier zum Thread der Österreicher!!!!


----------



## cyberp (23. Januar 2005)

Auch von mir ein Lob für die Tour   
Hat super viel Spaß gemacht und die verschneite Landschaft war super.
Nur für meine Erkältung war das ganze nicht so förderlich  

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2005)

Benefizveranstaltung des TV-Roetgen am 23.05.2005...
Ca. 45 der insgesamt 53 Teilnehmer/innen auf der Langstrecke (ca. 45km) durch das Hohe Venn fanden den Weg zu dieser fantastischen Veranstaltung über das lokale Forum Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung bei www.mtb-news.de. Die lange Anreise vieler Teilnehmer und der geringe technische Anspruch, wurde ab einer Höhe von ca. 500m mit einer wunderschönen Winterlandschaft belohnt. Es war nicht immer einfach diese große Gruppe zusammen zu halten, aber Dank der Hilfe von René (XCRacer), Jörg (spitfire4) und eines ortskundigen Mitfahrers des TV-Roetgen hat auch das bestens geklappt.










Voller Stolz konnten wir dem TV-Roetgen unseren Beitrag in Höhe von 550 !!übergeben. Der Gesamterlös geht wie bereits erwähnt an das DRK; der Betrag wird noch veröffentlicht !










Unterwegs gab es dann noch eine Versteigerung, die uns die Moderatorin Coffee ermöglichte. Sie spendete ein "antikes" gelbes Trikot der Tour de France aus den 50er Jahren, welches "die Große" Susann nun ihr Eigen nennt...







Dieses Trikot wurde am Ende der Veranstaltung von fast allen Teilnehmern unterschrieben und soll nochmals versteigert werden; ihr hört noch davon...  ...auch dieser Erlös soll natürlich wieder gespendet werden !!
Aufgrund von mehreren Pannen, kamen wir etwas verspätet wieder in Roetgen an, wo dann die meisten von uns noch einen Teller warme Suppe und ein leckeres Bierchen zu sich nahmen.
Die Teilnehmer aus dem Forum (Man möge mir den ein oder anderen Fehler verzeihen):
XCRacer (René), spitfire4 (Jörg), Cheng (Thorsten), Knax (Max), Dirk s. (Dirk), PacMan (Kai), Fredegar (Trier...Mosel!!!!..*g*), cyberp (Christian), Handlampe (Uwe), on any sunday (Michael), La Bruja (Monika & Hans..die haben übrigens ein nettes Restaurant in Rott...;-), Daywalker74, Stefan_SIT (Stefan), die Große (Susann...Berlin !!!), hardy_aus_k (Hardy), vale58, Papa Black-Jack, Magitz, cebulon, Dalada, talybont (Armin), Klenkes81 (Michael), fastrosi, pfeffe, RS-Hunter (Georg), marco_w (Marco), Nieres, Kalinka (Karin), alpi (Matthias), Enzo-08152000, TVS (Thomas), toothcracker, Sele666, -courgi-

Mein besonderer Dank gilt den Treffs aus den lokalen Foren wie dem Team Tomburg (die übrigens n. Sonntag eine Jubiläumstour veranstalten), den Feierabendbikern im Bergischen, den Omerbachern, dem Sport-In-Team und natürlich den WBTS-Bikern !! Ohne Euch wäre der Wald ziemlich leer gewesen...  
Die Bilder dieser beeindruckenden Tour findet ihr hier...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,
ich möchte mich auch im Namen von Nicole und Holger bei dir und deinen "helping hands" für die Organisation, die Durchführung und das perfekte Guiding (ich weiß, wie schwer es ist, eine so heterogene MTB-Gruppe zusammen zu halten  ) bedanken. Das war spitze! Du kannst jederzeit bei SportsInTeam als Guide anfangen!    
Ich habe auch noch einen kleinen Bericht auf unserer Webseite geschrieben ...

Ride On!

Stefan

@Handlampe
Vielen Dank für die kleine "Flickenkunde"! Ich konnte gar nicht glauben, dass auf einen einzigen Schlauch so viele Flicken passen!   
Aber seit ich "Team Tomburg - Schläuche" fahre, ist Reifenpanne für mich ein Fremdwort ...   

@Xcracer
Vielen Dank für Pannenhilfe, -unterstützung und "heranführen ans Hauptfeld" (Holger und ich würden sonst vielleicht immer noch um den Stausee kreisen ...)


----------



## Enzo-08152000 (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich schließe mich den Aussage an.
Das war echt ne super Aktion.
Bis dahin Marco


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe auch noch einen kleinen Bericht auf unserer Webseite geschrieben ...



Super Bericht Stefan; und danke für das Lob...  
Ich habe bereits eine Mail mit Presseinfo, bekomme sie per Webmailer leider nicht geöffnet. Also noch ein bischen Geduld.
Evtl. bekomme ich nacher noch eine Info bezgl. der Sendung im belgischen Rundfunk. Geht meines Wissens nur über Kabel, aber vielleicht bekomme ich ja ein Tape...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Maratona (24. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Bericht Stefan; und danke für das Lob...


Hallo an Alle
bin soeben wieder in Berlin angekommen.. Hier hat es auch geschneit mann staune.
Die ganzen berichte was soll ich da noch schreiben, er tut mir immer noch nicht nicht leid, der Weg hat sich gelohnt und jetzt kenne ich auch viele neue Menschen wer war eigentlich Handlsmpe ich wollte mir doch sooo gerne die verheilten Wunden ansehen  
Übrigens für 4,5std. Autobahn werde ich öfter mal wenn es eine schöne Tour gibt ins Südliche fahren, vieleicht treffen wir uns ja auch mal in der Mitte im Harz oder so. Bitte gebt mir Infos das Jahr hat erst begonnen.  

bis bald mal wieder

gruß dei Große


----------



## Deleted 18539 (24. Januar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> wer war eigentlich Handlsmpe ich wollte mir doch sooo gerne die verheilten Wunden ansehen



Hi,

Handlampe guckst Du hier Du erinnerst Dich? Wolltest mich ja aus Gag dort hoch schieben   Uwe alias Handlampe hat dort seiner besseren Hälfte geholfen.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Fredegar (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
es war wirklich eine super Tour.... Danke Ralph.  
werde mich auf jeden Fall nochmal bei euch blicken lassen,
vieleicht bekommen wir ja in diesem Jahr mal n`e Tour an der Mosel zustande 
einfach nur melden  
ach ja ,sorry das ich direkt nach Hause gefahren bin,war ja noch ein etwas längerer Heimweg

   Gruss Mario ( von der Mosel nicht aus der Mosel   )


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

Folgende Mail ging soeben bei mir ein:

_Hallo Margit,
hallo Udo,
hallo Ralph,

nachfolgend und in der Anlage sende ich Euch die Presseinfo und die
Bilder, die an folgende Medien gegangen sind:

Eifeler Nachrichten und Eifeler Zeitung
Zeitungsverlag Aachen
Weiss Druck- Wochenspiegel/Super Sonntag-Redaktion
100,5 - Das Hitradio
WDR Aachen

Herzliche Grüße
Andrea

Hier die Mail und die Presseinfo:

Sehr geehrter Herr Palm,
sehr geehrter Herr Stollenwerk,
liebes Redaktionsteam,

nicht zuletzt auch dank Ihrer Unterstützung und Berichterstattung wurde
die sportliche Benefizveranstaltung des TV Roetgen ein voller Erfolg.
Sage und schreibe 3.400,00 EURO können nun an das Deutsche Rote Kreuz
überwiesen werden.

Über eine Nachberichterstattung in Eifeler Nachrichten und Eifeler
Zeitung würden wir uns sehr freuen.

Dazu habe ich Ihnen in der Anlage eine Presseinfo nebst Bildern zur
Veranstaltung beigefügt. Die Bildunterschriften sind folgende:

Bild 1: Die Organisatoren der Mountainbiketouren, Ralph Patzel (li.) und
Siegfried Trebschuh freuen sich über die Spendenbereitschaft

Bild 18, 19, 25: Die Läufer, Walker und Biker sammeln sich vor der
Turnhalle des TV Roetgen

Bild 62: Der Organisator der Benefizveranstaltung, Udo Andres (li.), und
die Vorsitzende des TV Roetgen, Margit Marquardt (Mi.), übereichen dem
Geschäftsführer des DRK Aachen, Herrn Peter Timmermanns, einen
vorläufigen Scheck über 2.700,00 EURO, der später noch auf 3.400,00 EURO
anwachsen sollte

Für die Zusammenarbeit möchte ich mich schon jetzt bedanken und bitte
Sie, sofern von Ihrer Seite hierzu bereits redaktionelle Beiträge
bestehen, diesen Beitrag als Ergänzung zu verstehen.

Herzliche Grüße

Andrea Trebschuh_

Hier geht's zur Presseinfo...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. Januar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens für 4,5std. Autobahn werde ich öfter mal wenn es eine schöne Tour gibt ins Südliche fahren, vieleicht treffen wir uns ja auch mal in der Mitte im Harz oder so. Bitte gebt mir Infos das Jahr hat erst begonnen.
> 
> bis bald mal wieder
> 
> gruß dei Große


Mmmh, ich fahre auch öfters Richtung Bärlin, aber die Hauptrichtung ist dann eindeutig Osten.   Naja, Kölle wird ja auch des Öfteren als südlichste Stadt Italiens bezeichnet. Außerdem brauche ich jetzt nicht mehr in den Süden ziehen, wenn ich da schon wohne.   

Schwitzend unter südlicher Sonne

Michael

P.S.

War eine tolle Veranstaltung durchs wilde Süd-Belgien. 

Grosses Tennis Ralph.


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...War eine tolle Veranstaltung durchs wilde Süd-Belgien. ...Grosses Tennis Ralph.




Merci...  ...bei der Unterstützung war das garnicht so anstrengend. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, den ein oder anderen Unruhestifter des Forums den Tücken des Hohen Venn überlassen zu können...  ...René und Jörg hatten wohl etwas dagegen bzw. Mitleid mit den betroffenen...  

Noch etwas: Nicht vergessen, wer das Ganze angestiftet hat...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2005)

Fredegar schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gruss Mario ( von der Mosel nicht aus der Mosel   )



@Mario: Ich bin mir nicht sicher was anstrengender ist/war...die Veranstaltung an sich, oder "das" danach...  

Ich hatte leider nicht viel Zeit, mich mit Dir zu unterhalten; hoffentlich habe ich mich wenigstens für die Mountainbikekarte bei Dir bedankt...  
Aus "Mosel" sollte wohl aus "Trier" werden; vieleicht kann @coffee   das noch ändern und gleich Deinen Vornamen in Klammern hinter den Nick setzen !?
Klasse, dass du da warst !!...  und unter den Bikern aus dem Raum Köln/Bonn/Aachen findest du in den entsprechenden Threads (Tomburg, WBTS usw...) bestimmt Interessenten für eine Tour in Deinem Revier.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (25. Januar 2005)

Hier jetzt das langersehnte Video!

 Kameramänner: *spitfire4, talybot, XCRacer*
 Schnitt: *XCRacer*

 Zusammengekürzt auf 1:28min und 7,4MB

http://www.xcracer.de/movies/050123-spendentour-768k.wmv


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. Januar 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier jetzt das langersehnte Video![/url]



Danke René für die Mühe   Das sieht ja teilweise aus wie beim Vulkanbike in Daun kurz nach dem Start   

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Maratona (25. Januar 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Handlampe guckst Du hier


Das hast Du aber wieder super gut wieder hinbekommen
ist ja nichts mehr zu sehen
schöne Woche und bis bald
gruß aus Berlin


----------



## NetCoyote (25. Januar 2005)

'nAbend Zusammen!

...hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber:
Vielen Dank für die Tour! Ihr habt mich glaube ich, wieder auf den Geschmack gebracht!
Bei dieser Landschaft 'ne Runde radeln macht doch immer wieder Spaß!

...würde mich freuen, wenn ich in Zukunft nochmal mitfahren kann.
Dann aber natürlich mit halbwegs vernünftiger Ausrüstung (zumindest Helm), wieder etwas trainierter und ohne geplatzten Hinterreifen!...   ... wird also etwas dauern  

...Und die Currywurst für die spitzenmßäßige Pannenhilfe ist nicht vergessen!!!   
(auch wenn ich nach der Tour ziemlich schnell weg war)

Der PacMan wird mich sicherlich auf dem laufenden halten!
Bis bald!


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

hier ein Bericht der Eifeler Zeitung von gestern !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2005)

Hab noch drei Bilder von Männern in Strumpfhosen und Schnee hochgeladen z.B. Hardy, talybont, daywalker, cheng, papa black-jack etc. pp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (26. Januar 2005)

Nabend,

@Fredegar: Falls Du hier noch rein schaust...ansonsten schicke ich eine PM... Kannst Du mich, sagen wir mal irgendwann im Juni, mal zu Tour 5 einladen ?...  ...Das würde sicher auch den ein oder anderen aus unserer Gegend interessieren...  

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: hab keinen Scanner...


----------



## Fredegar (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

kein Problem   das wäre auch für mich die passende Tour zur Vorbereitung auf meinen im Juli stattfindenden Alpencross
also behalten wir die Sache mal im Auge  

Gruss Mario


----------



## Knax (26. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @Fredegar: Falls Du hier noch rein schaust...ansonsten schicke ich eine PM... Kannst Du mich, sagen wir mal irgendwann im Juni, mal zu Tour 5 einladen ?...  ...Das würde sicher auch den ein oder anderen aus unserer Gegend interessieren...


... stimmt! hört sich nicht schlecht an!!!
Knax


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> @Fredegar: Falls Du hier noch rein schaust...ansonsten schicke ich eine PM... Kannst Du mich, sagen wir mal irgendwann im Juni, mal zu Tour 5 einladen ?...  ...Das würde sicher auch den ein oder anderen aus unserer Gegend interessieren...  ...



Die Tour sieht wirklich lecker aus! Vielleicht kannst du mich auch in den "Verteiler" aufnehmen?   

Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2005)

Nabend ihr Lieben,

ich vermute mal, dass sich die/derjenige schon längst hier gemeldet hätte...aber ich schreib's trotzdem mal hier rein:

Im Clubheim des TV-Roetgen ist ein Rucksack zurückgeblieben und sucht seine(n) Besitzer(in)...
Also...falls ihn jemand von Euch vermißt; bitte bei mir melden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> @Fredegar: Falls Du hier noch rein schaust...ansonsten schicke ich eine PM... Kannst Du mich, sagen wir mal irgendwann im Juni, mal zu Tour 5 einladen ?...  ...Das würde sicher auch den ein oder anderen aus unserer Gegend interessieren...
> 
> ...




Na, da sind doch sicherlich auch ein paar TT'ler mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da sind doch sicherlich auch ein paar TT'ler mit dabei



Das hab ich nicht anders erwartet...*g*


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2005)

Huhu...ich bins nochmal,

soeben fand ich folgenden Gästebucheintrag auf der Homepage des TV-Roetgen:

_Liebe Teilnehmer des Benefizlaufes des TV Roetgen 
vom 23.01.2005,


auf diesem Wege wollen wir uns bei Euch bedanken!

Wir, dass sind die Mitglieder des TV Roetgen, die den Lauf organisiert und durchgeführt haben.

Doch die gesamte Organisation wäre vergebens gewesen, hättet Ihr durch Eure Teilnahme, Eure Spenden und dem Verzehr nicht zu dem hervorragenden Ergebnis beigetragen. Nachdem wir die Startgelder, Spenden und die Einnahmen aus dem Verzehr addiert haben, ergibt sich ein Gewinn von insgesamt 
3500 ,
den wir dem Deutschen Roten Kreuz überweisen konnten!

Fast 450 Läufer, Walker und Radfahrer sind der Aufforderung gefolgt, sich in den Dienst der guten Sache zu stellen. Bedenkt man, dass wir ursprünglich von 50  70 Sportlern ausgegangen sind, waren wir von dem Andrang positiv überrascht. Diese Masse führte aber leider auch zu einigen Defiziten bei der Streckenbegleitung, für die wir uns entschuldigen möchten.

Insgesamt fand der Lauf jedoch ein überaus positives Echo  sowohl bei Euch als auch in der Öffentlichkeit. 
Dazu habt Ihr alle beigetragen  Danke!



Margit Marquart Udo Andres
- Vorsitzende - - Organisation -_

Wir können also richtig stolz auf unsere Leistung wenn man bedenkt, dass alleine ca. 45 Teilnehmer/innen den Weg über diese Community dorthin gefunden haben !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (29. Januar 2005)

Eins noch...
Folgenden Bericht habe ich bei den News verfaßt...Leider sind dort fantastische Dual Fullys, die sich am Ende als Taiwan Massenware entpuppen wichtiger; ich will's Euch aber nicht vorenthalten:

_




*Roetgen, 23.01.2005*
Es ist unglaublich ! Die genaue Zahl lässt sich nur schwer ermitteln, aber ca. 45 Mountainbiker/innen fanden aufgrund des Aufrufes im lokalen Forum Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung den Weg zu der Veranstaltung des Turnvereines TV-Roetgen (NRW). Alles in allem nahmen 53 begeisterte Fahrer/innen die 45km durch das winterliche Hohe Venn unter die Stollen. Besonders erwähnenswert sind zwei Teilnehmer/innen, die aus Berlin bzw. Trier anreisten !!
Vor dem Start wurden allerdings noch voller Stolz die Startgelder/Spenden in Höhe von sage und schreibe *550* an den TV-Roetgen übergegeben ! Neben den agebotenen MTB-Touren gab es auch andere Aktivitäten wie Laufen, Nordik-Walken und ein kleines Programm für die Kids.










Der Gesamterlös der Aktion in Höhe von *3400* wird an das DRK übergeben !

Weitere Infos:
Wie alles begann, Bericht zur Tour, Presseinfo und Bilder_

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. April 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

mal sehen, wer den Fred noch alles im Abo hat...
Bin Euch noch eine Info zum Trikot schuldig und will ganz ehrlich sein:
Es hat einfach zu lange gedauert und eine erneute Versteigerung macht keinen Sinn. Ich habe das auch mit "die Große" (wat ein Deutsch...) so abgesprochen; sie wird das Trikot nun behalten.
Ich bin eben noch einmal durch den ganzen Thread und die Berichte gesurft, habe mir das Video von XCRacer angesehen...ich werd's im Leben nicht vergessen !
Und @Fredegar: Tour 5 nicht vergessen; es ist bereits April...

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------

